# logitech x 540 speaker control centre



## sammytheman

Hi guys my logitech x 540 Wired Control Centre is defective. When I plug my headset, I have to play with  the cable for it to work properly. I called Logitech and they told me that since my speaker is out of warranty, they can't send me the part. Do anyone here have a spare? I will pay for it. This is what I am looking for; the 1st image:

http://techgage.com/article/logitech_x-540_51_speakers/2


----------



## Okedokey

Mate pull it apart, unsolder the wires (taking note of where they went) and cut 10 cm off the cable length and resolder.  That will fix it.  Simple mechanical wear and simple to fix.


----------



## Shane

I had an issue with the Headphone socket on mine too,Although mine was still in warranty so got it replaced.

Is it the actual wires going into the "Control pod" that are loose or the Headphone socket?

Either way,you could just do what Bigfella said or if its the headphone socket like what went in mine just de-solder it and buy a replacement Audio jack.


----------



## sammytheman

Nevakonaza said:


> I had an issue with the Headphone socket on mine too,Although mine was still in warranty so got it replaced.
> 
> Is it the actual wires going into the "Control pod" that are loose or the Headphone socket?
> 
> Either way,you could just do what Bigfella said or if its the headphone socket like what went in mine just de-solder it and buy a replacement Audio jack.



Yes it is the headphone jack, not the cable going to the subwoofer. I will see what I can do. Thanks.


----------



## Okedokey

Even easier.  Good luck.


----------

